

Escape from XP - thefreeman
https://modern.ie/en-us/ie6countdown#escape-from-xp

======
hckr1292
Amazing!

------
chris_mahan
That boot up sound brought back some dreadful memories.

------
AlexanderDhoore
I especially love the laser eyes clippy in the background. Haha, brilliant
stuff.

